# Beach Fly Rod



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Are you talking fishing from the beach or a boat?

From a boat:

Bonita 6-8wt depending on wind.

Aside from that I normally just use my 11/12wt setups so no matter the wind so I can get a cast off sooner rather than later. I guess if you could only have one rod for all species I would roll with the 10. The bonita will still be fun with a 10.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

texasag07 said:


> Are you talking fishing from the beach or a boat?
> 
> From a boat:
> 
> ...


Yes, from a boat...I was thinking about bull reds, bonita, cobia? I have 7 and 8 wts. and cpl 12's for tarpon.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I used to do just that all the time when I lived in Pcola.
I used a 9 because more often than not, the bull reds and cobia that you fantasize about catching will appear if you're slightly undertackled.

Throw a 10-wt all day and you'll guarantee 10-lbrs at best.


----------



## TimPappy (Jan 25, 2018)

MRichardson said:


> I used to do just that all the time when I lived in Pcola.
> I used a 9 because more often than not, the bull reds and cobia that you fantasize about catching will appear if you're slightly undertackled.
> 
> Throw a 10-wt all day and you'll guarantee 10-lbrs at best.


lol, you're right...went 9.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Post your fly fishing questions on the Fly Fishing Forum for better results.


----------



## SkiffsDoWha (Dec 23, 2016)

I have found a 9wt to be the ticket on the beach areas (Pcola Beach area mainly) as well. For me the more important part has been using a light reel with plenty of backing.


----------

